# I succumbed to Wagner



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Used copy of Keilberth's Ring on Amazon for $95. Been following the prices on Amazon for a year. I crumbled. The shame of it all.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

See the nearby thread: "What are you drinking?"


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The only possible shame is not succumbing to Wagner.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I pray you used adequate prophylactic protection.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Couchie said:


> The only possible shame is not succumbing to Wagner.


Bigshot- are you sure Couchie didn't put you up to this?


----------



## Adeodatus100 (May 27, 2013)

I was going to post something witty and supportive. But my inner Gibichung is yelling, "_Which_ Keilberth Ring?" - I think the '55 is the best. And one day, bigshot, you too will have an inner Gibichung who yells things like that.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I remember years ago reading reviews of Keilberth saying what a dullard he was as a conductor. Now people rave about him. What's changed. Certainly not the E recordings. Is it the critics' perception?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The one I got is the hideously overpriced Testament 1955 in Stereo. The thing I'm most interested in is Astrid Varnay's Brunnhilde. I've heard her in inferior recordings, and was impressed. I'm hoping she will be great in a first class recording. I also want to hear Hans Hotter and Wolfgang Windgassen from earlier in their career than the Solti Ring. It seems to be the right place at the right time. I'm hoping it will live up to the hype.


----------

